# Netzwerkprobleme zwischen Win 7 und XP



## Rene42 (17. April 2010)

Hi Leute, 

folgende Situation:

Ich habe einen Laptop der Win 7 hat und einen Desktop PC mit XP. Beide Rechner gehen per W-LAN über das Speedport der Telekom ins Internet. Soweit so gut ;-)

Nun wollte ich zum Spielen und Dateinutzung ein Netzwerk zwischen Desktop und Laptop einrichten. Dazu nahm ich ein Lankabeln und hab die Rechner ersteinmal verbunden. Nun ist auch eine Netzwerkverbindung vorhanden.

Die Probleme sind jedoch:
- Vom Laptop kann ich unter Netzwerk den Desktop sehen aber icht darauf zugreifen
- Am Desktop kommt einen Meldung, dass das Netzwerk nur eingeschränkte Konnektivität besitzt

Die Rechner können sich untereinander nicht anpingen.

Hoffe jemand hat einen Idee...

Gruss Rene42


----------



## chmee (17. April 2010)

Geh mal in den nächsten Zeitschriftenhandel, die aktuelle c't 09/2010 hat das als Thema, für lediglich 3,80Eur hast Du seitenweise Infos dazu.

http://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Einfanghilfe-971512.html

Aber:
zu (1) Zugriff : gleiche Arbeitsgruppe? gleiche User? Passwörter? Gastkonto?
zu (2) eingeschränkt : manuelle IP?

mfg chmee


----------

